# Making the trip from Cork to Save €€€



## tigra (29 Dec 2008)

Hi Folks,

Like many other people I'm going to take the trip up North this coming weekend to save myself a few quid and plus my partner get to count it as a holiday for me!!!! 
I know there are a few things I'm going to pick up in Ikea but I also wanted to pick up a TV. But here's my problem-I don't know where any of the electrical retails are in the North. Can anyone point me in the right direction???

Thanks


----------



## NOAH (29 Dec 2008)

*Re: Making the trip from Cork to Save €€€*

belfast,  go to richer sounds, then google all the usual, currys, dixons, etc

and look here
[broken link removed]

noah


----------



## Sylvester3 (30 Dec 2008)

tigra said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Like many other people I'm going to take the trip up North this coming weekend to save myself a few quid and plus my partner get to count it as a holiday for me!!!!
> I know there are a few things I'm going to pick up in Ikea but I also wanted to pick up a TV. But here's my problem-I don't know where any of the electrical retails are in the North. Can anyone point me in the right direction???
> ...




If you are going to Ikea, then you should know that there are a few shops around the same place (Hollywood Interchange) that are worth looking at. Harvey Normans and Next are right beside it and they have sales on. I also know that Sainsbury's, which are on the other side of the roundabout, have a special on 32" Sony Bravia's which they are (or were) selling for £349.


----------

